# Alternate name ideas?



## suecasa (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm getting a batch of "SkeeterPee" started soon ... but my DH is thinking his delicate sensibility will preclude him from drinking something with such an indelicate name .. yah i know .. crazy foo' .. 

anyway ... I'm looking to y'all to give me some alternative names for skeeter pee (and dragon's blood too) that won't be quite so .. um .. scandalous!

much appreciated!


----------



## Rocky (Dec 20, 2012)

Suecasa, I have only made one batch of Skeeter Pee and that was a while ago. I called it "Piscio di Zanazra" which means the same thing in Italian, but it just sounds better.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Dec 20, 2012)

I think you should keep the name Skeeter Pee. Then sit back and enjoy it unencumbered while he sits on the sidelines. He'll come around when he sees how much the unwashed masses enjoy it.  Until then, there'll be more for you to enjoy.

I do ask that you include Skeeter Pee somewhere on the label. This allows people who might be interested in trying it themselves, a connection to the information on the website and places like winemakingtalk.


----------



## suecasa (Dec 20, 2012)

HeHe ... thanks guys ... lovin the Italian ... and can include the "original" name as an interpretation ... 

As an ER nurse I dont get unsettled easily, but can see how the tongue-in-cheek name could be unsettling to some ... 

being on the shores of Superior we have the same state bird ... so I liked the idea of the name ... gotta keep the support for the new obsession though!


----------



## Arne (Dec 20, 2012)

No matter what you call it, when you rack it to secondary, start another batch. Bet you will be glad you did. Arne.


----------



## geek (Dec 20, 2012)

Dragon's Blood = "Sangue di Drago" in italian...


----------



## suecasa (Dec 21, 2012)

geek: 
love it! and your blend sounds amazing!


----------



## pg55 (Jan 3, 2013)

I call mine Pi Pi di Gatto. I also added To learn how to make go to skeeter pee.com and bring bottle back for free refill. This is on a back label.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 3, 2013)

We labeled part of a batch as Skeeter Pee and the rest as Lemon Kiss with a link to skeeterpee.com on the side of the label.


----------



## euphio (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm looking to make my first batch soon. Thinking of the name Lemon Sunshine.


----------

